# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  ممكن تساعدوني؟؟؟؟

## أم زينب

كل من تقدر تساعدني باي وصفة للتخلص من الأماكن لي زاعجتني. من قبل كان جسمي عادي لكن بعد الولادة بدات تتراكم شحوم عندي بسسب الولادة انا  ما عندي وزن زائد لكن صار عندي انتفاخ بالبطن زاعجني وشوية شحوم بالارداف  بس اما جسمي عادي مش نحيفة جدا المشكلة مش بجسمي رجاءا اذا تقدرون تساعدوني بوصفة سهلة او نصيحة تفيدني رجاءا  لا تبخلون علي وشكرا  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## mylife079

كل ما عليكي اختي انه تدخلي على موقع قوقل google.com

بخانه البحث اكتبي المطلوب


رح تستفيدي لانه فيه وصفات للوزن الزائد ولازالة الكرش 


اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اختي الكريمة حيّاكِ الله ..

اخي محمد قال كلام جميل بتقدري تحصلي على اللي بدك اياه من النت وعبر البحث لكن نصيحة مني انو مش كل اشي بنحط على النت بكون صحيح ومُحكم ، الأفضل انك تروحي على دكتور او تستشيري صيدلي  او حتى عطّار موثوق ، واتوقع في الصيدليات تتوفر اجهزة لهذا الغرض لكن لا بد من استشارة الصيدلي او الطبيب ..

اتمنى لكِ التوفيق  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## أم زينب

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم انا جربت عدة اشياء بس ما فادتني صراحة :SnipeR (78):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

ورق ملفوف بيحكو انه مفيد ومجرب 100%

----------

